# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καρδερίνα το πουλί μύθος.

## vag21

καθως εκανα μια βολτα σε διαφορα φορουμ επεσε στην αντιληψη μου ο τιτλος καρδερινα κερασουλα.τι ειναι παλι τουτο λεω?αρχισα να ψαχνω και ξετυλιχτηκαν μπροστα μου αρκετες ιστοριες γυρω απο αυτο το υπεροχο πουλι.
τεσσαρα εξαρα οχταρα μεχρι και δωδεκαρα ακουσα,γυφτοκαρδερινα ,κερασουλα,σιδηροκεφαλη κ.α
καποιος ορκιζοταν οτι ο παππους του ειχε κερασουλα οχταρα και τον ζηλευαν ολοι,ενω αλλος παραδεχοταν μονο τις μικροσωμες με μακρυ ραμφος.
παρα τις αντιρρησεις τους ολοι κατεληγαν στο συμπερασμα οτι η φωνη της μπορει να σε μαγεψει.
τελικα το αηδονι μπορει να θεωρειτε ο βασιλιας αλλα η καρδερινα ειναι ο μυθος.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Είναι η ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ Βαγγέλη μακράν!!!!!!!
Δεν πρόκειτε να βαρεθώ ΠΟΤΕ και είμαι κατηγορηματικός, το απίστευτο κελαηδημά της και την συμπεριφορά της, ειδικά όταν "πυρώνει"!
Αυτό το "παιχνίδισμα" που κάνει όταν κελαηδάει με τα κατεβασμένα φτερά, είναι μαγεία!

Και πρέπει να περάσουμε το μήνυμα και στο φόρουμ, ότι είναι ΕΦΙΚΤΗ και η αναπαραγωγή της (σαφώς με αρκετές δυσκολίες).
Σαφώς μιλάω για αναπαραγωγή πουλιών ΕΚΤΡΟΦΗΣ.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ μιλας ευρυτερα για την ομορφη καρδερινα μας ή ειδικα για την λεγομενη κερασουλα; μηπως για αυτο τον θρυλο μιλαει ο βαγγελης .σαν εκτροφεις καρδερινας (βρισκεσται καποιοι αυτη τη στιγμη on line ) δεν μας λετε λιγα παραπανω για την καρδερινα κερασουλα ή κερασλου; ποια τα διακριτικα της απο τα αλλα πουλια του ειδους;

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ γω να πω την αληθεια δεν την πολυ ηξερα την καρδερινα παλιοτερα...για το αηδονι γνωριζα μονο...αλλωστε δεν ειναι τυχαιο που λεμε π.χ. τραγουδαει σαν αηδονι...γιατι δε λεμε σαν καρδερινα???

----------


## vag21

συμφωνα με τους μυθους(κανεις δεν ειναι σιγουρος)κερασουλα ονομαζεται η καρδερινα που ειναι αρχηγος του κοπαδιου.διακρινετε απο δυο κοκκινα σημαδια στο μαυρο του σβερκου που μοιαζουν με κερασακια.ο μυθος λεει οτι εχει το πιο σπανιο κελαιδισμα,αλλα δυσκολα επιβιωνει στο κλουβι.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Δημήτρη, το κειμενό μου αναφερόταν γενικά στο πουλί καρδερίνα.
Την κερασούλα την ξεχωρίζεις από τα πορτοκαλί στίγματα που έχει, ακριβως εκεί που τελειώνει το μαύρο πάνω ψηλά στο κεφάλι.
Υπάρχουν και πολλοί μύθοι γύρω από την κερασούλα, αλλά επετρεψέ μου ..... μεγάλωσα λίγο και δεν πιστεύω στα παραμύθια ....
Αν βρώ κάποιο άρθρο τεκμηριωμένο στο νέτ, θα το μεταφλερω αυτούσιο στο φόρουμ!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

εδώ τα πορτοκαλί στίγματα που αναφέρω. δεν είναι καλή η φωτό αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποια καλύτερη.

----------


## tasos-mo

Αν και δεν ειχα ποτε στην κατοχη μου κερασλου..εχω δει σε κλουβι αγρια ''εννοειται'' .οι παππουδες μας λεγαν οτι σε καθε κοπαδι υπαρχει μια κερασλου η οποια ειναι και ο αρχηγος-οδηγος τους..τωρα για το αν οντως ειναι οι καλυτερες στο κελα'ι'δισμα αυτο για εμενα δεν ισχυει..γιατι εχω δει γυφτοπουλα να παταει κατω κατι 6αρες..8αρες..οποτε και 4αρα να ειναι, αν ειχε καλους δασκαλους θα λεει παπαδες..και οσο για το αν θα ειναι η βασιλισσα σε σχεση με την φωνη για μενα ειναι(ετσι δεν ειναι vag21..)αλλα θα μου πει κανεις περι ορεξεως κωλοκυθοπιτα...
και για οποιον δεν γνωριζει οταν λεμε 4αρα 6αρα κτλ εννοουμαι οτι στην ουρα του καθε πουλιου υπαρχουν 4..6..8..12 αναλογα λευκα φτερακια.με τα οποια οι παλιοτεροι χαρακτηριζαν καλο το πουλι μετα περισσοτερα..κατι που οπως λεω και πανω δεν συμφωνω απολυτως

----------


## vag21

αληθεια,ψεμματα,μυθοι?και μονο οτι εχουν ειπωθει τοσο πολλα εμενα κατι μου λεει.κατα βαθος αυτο με την κερασλου θα ηθελα να ηταν αληθεια και να υπαρχει αυτο το πουλι και να τραγουδαει ελευθερη στα δαση.ισως καποια στιγμη σε ενα καμπο να ακουσουμε μια καρδερινα που να μας κανει εντυπωση και να αναρωτηθουμε,ρε λες?

----------


## Nick

Απ ότι ξέρω αυτό με τις 4..6..8..12 δεν ισχύει,είναι χαζομάρες που λέγαν οι παλιοί.

----------


## johnrider

πόσες (κερασουλες) άκουγα στο χωριο μου τέτοια εποχή πριν 20 χρονια που η καρδερίνες πάνω από 300 κάνανε τσιμπούσι στα χωράφια με τις τσουκνίδες και σε ένα δέντρο άκουγες μια και μοναδική να κελαηδάει και  μου έλεγαν ότι αυτή είναι ο αρχηγός.τώρα αλήθεια ψέματα δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Feather

Να και μία κερασάρα...

----------


## vag21

φοβερες οι φωνες που ακουγονται στο βιντεο.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Στις μεταλλαξεις της καρδερινας, αυτες οι κοκκινες κουκιδες ή το ολικο κοκκινο σημειο στο τελειωμα του "σταυρου", υποδηλωνει "φορεα ασπροκεφαλο"! Δηλαδη χωρις τον "σταυρο" στο κεφαλι.
Ισως αυτη η μεταλλαξη της καρδερινας να προηλθε απο πουλια "κερασουλες" ή "κερασατες"...!
Εχω 6 πουλια στην κατοχη μου τα οποια ειναι φορεις "ασπροκεφαλο" κι εχουν ειτε κουκιδες ειτε ολικο κοκκινο σημαδι στο κεφαλι.
Φυσικα ειναι εκτροφης major!

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια αυτη εδω ειναι καρδερινα κερασουλα ;

----------


## jk21

Δεξια διακρινεται το κοκκινο σημαδι .αριστερα δεν φαινεται .να σκεφτω οτι το αμοιρο πουλακι επεσε θυμα της μοδας να ψαχνουμε στους πιασοπουλαδες για πουλια με  μεταλλαξεις ή ιδιαιτεροτητες στη φυση; αν ναι ευθυμη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εσυ θα βοηθησεις ,οποιος το κατεχει να ενημερωθει για το οτι η θεση της ειναι πισω εκει που ανηκει !

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Να και μία κερασάρα...


Νίκο επετρεψέ μου να έχω αμφιβολίες αν και κατά πόσο το συγκεκριμενο πουλάκι έχει πραγματικά  τόσο έντονα "κεράσια".
Νομίζω ότι είναι photoshop, επεξεργασμένο με λίγα λόγια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτες τις φωτογραφιες τις ειχα δει και τις ειχα αποθηκευσει στον υπολογιστη μου απο ενα αλλο Forum !  :Happy:

----------


## Feather

Είναι αυτό που λέμε '''όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια..'  ' :Happy:  Η αλήθεια είναι πως πέρα απο το συγκεκριμένο πουλί δεν βρήκα κάποιο που να πλησιάζει έστω...
Όμως κάπου σε όλα αυτά που έχω διαβάσει τελευταία,θυμάμαι πως στην περιγραφή κάποιου υποείδους έλεγε ότι είναι χαρακτηριστικά τα κόκκινα φτεράκια μετά το μαύρο του κεφαλιού..
Δυστυχώς έχω ''χαθεί'' στα άρθρα και δεν μπορώ να το ξαναβρώ,ίσως να κάνω και λάθος.
Σπουδαίο είδος η Καρδερίνα,ευχομαι να προχωρήσει καλά η εκτροφή της και να αποκτήσω και εγώ ένα ζευγάρι στο μέλλον..
¨Οσο για τα χρήματα που απαιτούνται,πιστεύω πως αξίζει να είναι ακριβό πουλί..

----------


## dimitrioy

και εγω συμφωνω

----------


## vag21

σε ενα αρθρο που διαβαζα για την ομορφη εγραφε οτι η καρδερινα ειναι σαν το παλιο κρασι οσο πιο παλια τοσο καλυτερη.
αντιθετα με αλλα πουλια δεν χανει τις φωνες της και οσο μεγαλωνει γινετε καλυτερη φωνητικα.

----------


## Efthimis98

> σε ενα αρθρο που διαβαζα για την ομορφη εγραφε οτι η καρδερινα ειναι σαν το παλιο κρασι οσο πιο παλια τοσο καλυτερη.
> αντιθετα με αλλα πουλια δεν χανει τις φωνες της και οσο μεγαλωνει γινετε καλυτερη φωνητικα.


Εχει που εχει τελεια φωνη.....ακομη καλυτερη ;;;

Τι μαθαινει κανεις!  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Εγω θα ηθελα να ρωτησω, εχω ενα γνωστο που εχει αγορασμενες απο πετ σοπ που τις εχουν πιασει (αγριες) και μια απο αυτες εχει μαυρη μασκα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτες που ξερουμς δλδ με κοκκινη μασκα και την εχει δυο χρονια ετσι την αγορασε,ξερει κανεις τη καρδερινα ειναι αυτη;

----------


## jk21

μαλλον μιλας για την περιπτωση της μελανινικης καρδερινας 

http://carduelis.xoom.it/MYA/e_io_blackgold1.html

δες το αρθρακι σε ολες τις σελιδες του και θα δεις οτι το βασικο ερωτημα ειναι στο τελος της 2ης .ειναι καποια μεταλλαξη αρα μπορει να κληρονομηθουν τα χαρακτηριστικα της ή ειναι απλα καποια φυσιολογικη περιπτωση οπου απλα υπαρχει εξτρα μελανινη στα σημεια (κεφαλι ,φτερα ) οπου το πουλι μαυριζει; παραθετει στη συνεχεια και καποια αλλα τα οποια μαλλον ενισχυουν την αποψη περι μεταλλαξης ετσι οπως εγω το καταλαβαινω ,χωρις να αποκλειει περιπτωση  αποκλισης λογω καποιων ορμονων ή συγκεκριμενης διατροφης με υπερβολικη χρηση σε κανναβουρι ή mealworm (προφανως θα εχουν καποιες σχετικες χρωστικες )

----------

